# PTFE-coated v. Uncoated Dura-Ace cables



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Need to replace both derailleur & brake cables on a family member's commuter road bike. Bike will be ridden in rain and the usual road dirt this winter (San Francisco area).

Bike will probably not get a lot of attention, so durability is a key consideration.

Ordinarily I would opt for the _uncoated_ Dura-Ace stainless, but having a harder-than-expected time finding that.

So ... Dura-Ace PTFE (teflon) coated cables/casings ... how well do they hold up?

My main worry is coating rubs off, and either gums up shifters or the casing/housing, leading to poorer performance than uncoated stainless cables.

TIA.

PS: Must be stainless, no galvanized or zinc-plated inner cables.


----------

